# Need help with Bianchi model and year!



## myminimeaidan (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi All. just purchase an old Bianchi but i dont know how much is worth and specialy the model year it was build, it is in white color and the serial no. is H0L2570. 
I will greatlly apreciate your help with this, i will enclose pic ofthe bike for a better find. Thanks once again.

View attachment 210728


View attachment 210729


View attachment 210730


View attachment 210731


View attachment 210732


View attachment 210733


View attachment 210734


View attachment 210735


View attachment 210736


View attachment 210737


View attachment 210738


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

better and bigger pics would be nice


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

An 80's white ceramic tile with dark grout.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

CdaleNut said:


> better and bigger pics would be nice


...or at least one of the whole bike? And yes, it's time to put down the iPhone, OP.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Hard to tell from the pics but judging from the top tube cable routing and the neon graphics I'd say you have a Bianchi Volpe from the mid to late eighties. This was kind of a poor man's 'cross bike but really it was a touring style bike. The ride was pretty decent. I used mine for a daily commuter and all round fun bike. My paint was identical to yours but I later powder coated the frame a sparkly silver and the fork a nice blue, sort of a copy of the Brent Steelman bikes. Do your front dropouts say Campagnolo on them by any chance? You have a decent bike on your hands. Please post better pics when you can.


----------



## myminimeaidan (Sep 12, 2010)

*New pics.*

Sorry I know i had my phone handy that time, but here are a better pis of the bike, what model it is and year approximate, I paid 100 bucks for it and wondered if it is worth that or more? any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, guess it's not a Volpe. Never saw a "Backstreet" before but the paint and graphics are identical to the Volpe I owned. Looks to be in pretty good shape. You got a bargain.


----------

